# Another stingray pups born Sept 28



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

So to my surprise my marble is pregnant again and I didn't even notice she was pregnant or I just to busy to pay attention to her and today she gave birth to 3 pups and they are alot smaller then the last batch that explain why her belly is so small this time, it is 2.5"-3". Her timing is very close to 3 months too, as last batch born on July 1. Last time is 2 female 1 male and this time it is 2 males 1 female.

Look how dark when they just born it is just 6 hours old.

















here is the bottom pic with the eggs yolk sac as I never seen one either 

















Here is a bonus pics of my male from the last batch.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow congratz! they look beautiful


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Those are so beautiful. Lucky you. Wish I had a tank large enough for rays (or a house big enough for a tank large enough...)


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Wow congratz! they look beautiful


they are, especially when they are next to the mother, they are so tiny compare to her



SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Those are so beautiful. Lucky you. Wish I had a tank large enough for rays (or a house big enough for a tank large enough...)


 I seen your yard and they are big enough to build a shed .


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool. Boy, how do you catch these little guys in that monster tank of yours? They were born in the 1200 gallon?


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Very cool. Boy, how do you catch these little guys in that monster tank of yours? They were born in the 1200 gallon?


I was almost witness the birth as I were standing on the side of the tank looking at my 180G and when I look back at the big tank I saw 3 little pups swimming around and the mother also swimming on the side. Yeah they were born in the 1200G and I scoop them out right away too.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Good job. The last two photos of the marble pup has some amazing pattern.


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow Beautiful, very very cool

Douglas


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Wow, wonderful looking pups! Congratulations they are so cute...


----------

